# 98 jetta manual transmission oil change



## larzlo (Dec 6, 2009)

what brand of gear oil due you people like the best ( i like royal purple) and how much will you need to due a oil change to it ? thanks


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: 98 jetta manual transmission oil change (larzlo)*

nevermind

_Modified by PHIXION AZ at 5:37 PM 12-7-2009_


_Modified by PHIXION AZ at 5:38 PM 12-7-2009_


----------

